# 1:48 twist ammo



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I drew a muzzy deer tag and want to get my own smoke pole instead of using my brothers. I'm leaning heavily towards the traditions deer hunter kit. I want to use a path and ball because that's muzzy hunting to me. But if I purchase an elk control permit I can't use a round ball due to the weight restriction. 

What reasonably priced ammo will do well for deer and elk in a .50 cal?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hornady Great Plains, hollow point, hollow base.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The best I found is 240 or 270grn Ball-et's. very similar to what BB recommends.

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/product_info.php?products_id=3625

http://www.dixiegunworks.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_99_311_313&products_id=3632

I really wish they would quit using 1/48" twists, go slower for round balls or faster for conicals, 1:48 is just not a good compromise.

-DallanC


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Those buffalo bullets look good.. decent price too.

One more question.... Why the size limit on elk? I'd love to shoot round balls at elk.. Mtn men did it for decades I'm sure..


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Hard cast bullets and sabots. All of the deer the kids and I have shot with them were complete pass throughs and dropped on the spot. If you buy the sabots by the bag and bullets by the box of 250 the price is tolerable. I think the higher sectional density of the smaller caliber bullets is a good thing. Two of the rifles I’ve used them with are 1-48 twist, one a 1:28 but the one a 1:66 twist wouldn't shoot anything but patched round balls worth a dang. Cast bullets are a couple thousandths bigger than jacketed so I use crush rib sabots to make loading easier.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

TC Maxi-Balls Accurate and they leave big holes.


----------

